# New Illusion Photos and More! (MAJOR Photo Overload)!



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I got some pretty good shots of Illusion yesterday and today. She kept following me so I couldn't get anything great. 
































































I took my little brother out to see the horses on Thanksgiving morning and the dentist was out there. I got to see them do Illusion's teeth and she did awesome! I didn't get any photos though. 

Continue...


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*This is Durango, he just got adopted and he's leaving next week. 
He's a year old, can you believe it?
*







*

This is Desert Breeze aka Breeze, but I call her Breezey. 
She came from a feedlot in Canada. 
She is a Sorraia, theres only about 200 of her breed left!
*







*

She got angry at Spanky, not shown, he was trying to back her away. 
*









*This is Kachina, she was dragged behind a trailer while the guy responsible's daughter(13) kicked her in the face and beat her with a PVC pipe. 
*









*The foals! Brandy's the one rolling! ^^
*







*

OCHO!*









*He touched my hand!
*








*
Tom(owner of Breeze and Karen's bf) leading Bella over to fence for pictures.
*







*

Gulliver and Deuce.
*









Continue...


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Silly Gulliver
*







*

He's so photo shy!
*







*

Their trying to get a good group shout, it didn't work out! lol
*









*Amado, my little buddy!
*







*The beautiful scenery. 
*









*Gulliver trotting. ^^
*









*Gulliver and Deuce playing around.
*









*Close up of Harley(red roan QH)
*









*Mikey's teeth, he's a cribber. 
*









*Gulliver, Deuce, and Spirit.
*









Continue...


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*And lastly, this is Taylor. 
Karen found her at a killer buyer's(person who buys horses from auctions and takes them to Mexico for slaughter) house. She was standing in the corner of a corral, shivering form the rain and wind, and she had a broken shoulder. She was suppose to load up in a double decker trailer the next day be taken to slaughter, but Karen bought her from the guy. She would have died on the way there. 
She got surgery on her shoulder and she has a metal plate and rod in her leg. unfortunately, one of the screws got infected and now she is in constant pain. Karen's doing everything she can and the vet is coming out on Monday, hopefully he can find something to help because the stuff he gave Karen to do last time isn't working. 

WARNING GRAPHIC(ish) PHOTOS!
You can see where the infection is, it opened up a little hole in her leg and it ozzes all the time. 
*








*
We have to stick this needle up her leg to the infected screw and flush it out.*









*It's Deep.
*









*The beautiful girl herself. 
*









Alright thats all I got right now! Enjoy!!!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow great photography, and beautiful subjects!


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

I really am inlove with all three, Gulliver, Ocho, and Illusion<333. They're all really beautiful


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

They have such sad stories. They are all beautiful. I can't beleive they were going to send Breeze to slaughter... 
I feel so bad for Taylor, she is such a pretty girl! I hope she gets better the poor girl.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Illusion is oh-my-holy-friggin'-crap GORGEOUS! 

I hope that Taylor heals up, poor girl, she's so pretty!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great photos, thanks for sharing!! I am in love with Gulliver...


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

-melts- Im in love with Illusion, I swear. hehe, the rest of them are awsome too.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Illusion is beautiful but I must confess Gulliver is my favorite.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful horses and pictures!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back everyone! 

Yea Gulliver is a total sweet heart he always greets us in the morning. ^^


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

You've got yourself some cuties there! Excellent pictures, I really enjoyed them.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks! But their not mine, I wish. They belong to a ranch I volunteer at. 

I'll be sure and tell Karen that though! ^^


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I am STEALING Gulliver!! STEALING!!!!!!!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

haha good luck trying!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

if all the big draft like horses are gone i do not have them. i love them and good pics the horses look really good.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

This place looks familiar. Does a Friesian named Tanis live here?

Also, a thirteen year old girl beat that mare in the head with a pipe? 

How could a child do that? I guess I'm sexist to feel disbelieving that a girl could do that to a horse since horses are suppose to be every little girls dream.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Great photos! Everyone is so beautiful. I absolutely love Illusion.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Rissa- No there aren't any Friesians here. 
Yes I know, it's unbelievable! But a cop witnessed the whole thing and had to pull his gun out on the father and daughter.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Great photos! I always look forward to seeing your photos! There's so many lucky horses and stories.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks! That means a lot to me!


----------

